
Uber Partners with San Francisco Landlord to Subsidize Car-Free Tenants - jtsnow
http://www.planetizen.com/node/86384/uber-partners-san-francisco-landlord-subsidize-car-free-tenants
======
mikeash
Is there any fundamental difference between this and simply dropping rent by
$100/month and charging $100/month for a parking space? Aside from the fact
that carless tenants in that scenario could spend their $100/month on
something other than transportation.

~~~
genericresponse
Two: 1\. The leasing company/landlord doesn't get a bunch of free press. 2\.
Tenants don't think about the real value of the parking space. (Which is
probably far in excess of $100/month.)

------
jacalata
Interesting geofence idea - I wonder if that makes it worthwhile for
neighbours to walk to their front door before ordering a ride? Or is this the
kind of place where neighbours don't exist?

~~~
fennecfoxen
Your neighbors at Parkmerced would include: a large park with a lake, two golf
courses, San Francisco State, and (if you cross two busy highways and a Muni
line) a small neighborhood with a few ordinary homes, but up a hill - Ocean
View or the like.

------
Bromskloss
How about the landlord just pays tenants directly for not having a car in the
area? Would the incentives come out wrong in such an arrangement?

------
partycoder
Well, it's a double edged sword.

Because when everyone stops using parking spots, driving in the city would
become better due to better parking options.

~~~
galdosdi
You know, I've wondered about this with regard to self-driving cars. On the
face of it, they could reduce the need for parking drastically. But on the
other hand, if driving is so much cheaper in terms of time and aggravation,
will it cause people to drive much, much more, making the traffic situation
even worse than before?

After all, people will be able to tolerate even worse traffic than they can
now

Eventually governments are going to have to confront the need for a lot more
tolling.

------
wavefunction
I guess I have to consider their subsidies program when contrasted with their
claims that submitting to municipal finger-printng regulations for their
drivers here in Austin are "too expensive."

~~~
fraserharris
The key problem with the finger print background searches is that they often
take >30 days. Uber & Lyft have significant driver churn (due to it being
temporary employment for many people) and the delay discourages drivers to
sign up.

------
grillvogel
the corporations are our friends!

>According to Hawkins, "[the] money can be used for public transit, taxis, and
car-sharing, as long as at least $30 is put toward Uber."

oh wait maybe not

~~~
Dylan16807
I don't see the problem with that. If someone offered me $70 of transit/taxi
money and $30 of uber gift certificates, I'd take it.

